# light meter



## astra007 (Jul 17, 2006)

pick up a light meter; this is essencial for any type of lighting in yer grow room.  amazing how many people forget the most lights have a 1 year life.

and degrade 15% per MONTH thereafter


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> pick up a light meter; this is essencial for any type of lighting in yer grow room. amazing how many people forget the most lights have a 1 year life.
> 
> and degrade 15% per MONTH thereafter


*Damn astraoo7 i'm glad you put up this thread because i have to pick up a new bulb for our 400 watt hps. With all the bud i smoke i almost forgot.  Thanks for the reminder.  *


----------



## advocate (Jul 21, 2006)

Can you post a good link to an affordable meter?


----------



## astra007 (Jul 21, 2006)

www.bustan.ca     this is an online htdroponic shop in toronto canada where i got mine.


----------

